# State of Origin 2021



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Woohoo!! Up the mighty Blues, They beat the Marrons 50-6


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 10, 2021)

Yanks do not know what SOO is.  

Over the years I've watched a few NRL (Australian rugby league) matches including a handful of SOO games (called "fixture" in the culture).  It is the most intense all star type game I've ever seen.  Unlike NHL or NBA, these guys play for keeps. 

Kudos to NSW Blues.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

@oldiebutgoody It was absolutely thrilling, not a dull moment.
That's 1 game down 2 to go.


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

@OldiebutGoodie  We wrapped up the series, there is still one game left.
Check out the highlights.

The Mighty Blues beat the Maroons 26 - 0


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 27, 2021)

^ cannot view the video in USA


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Damn, what a shame.
Try this link.
Game 2


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 28, 2021)

Tish said:


> Damn, what a shame.
> Try this link.
> Game 2





Videos in that link have excellent highlights.


Ray Warren is the one of the biggest reasons why I was attracted to NRL.  His name is not familiar in USA but to Australians he is beyond legend. Here are his views on SOO:


State of Origin Through the Eyes of Ray "Rabbits" Warren - YouTube




Nobody announced sports with greater passion than he did. On occasion, he would slip in a word that may not be viewed as fully wholesome but that's the way things go every once in a while.  


ray warren NRL - Bing


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

@oldiebutgoody Oh God yes, Rabbo is unbelievable If you are not excited at the beginning of the match, you sure will be when you hear his legendary commentating, he calls the game like no other, with so much passion and true love for the game, he is absolutely amazing a national treasure.

I remember one SOO match II think it was the one with Paul The Chief Harragon (From the Newcastle knights) After a bit of a rough up between him and a Queensland player,( That was the norm back then, there was always a bit of a fight breaking out) I think it was Wally Lewis, Brett Fittler got the ball and started running full pace to the try line, Rabbo's voice came over" Go, son! You bloody beauty!!!" Everyone at my place for the BBQ jumped up on their feet, including me, The atmosphere was electric it gave me goosebumps.

Those links are awesome, I am happy that Rabbo inspired you with his unique commentating and passion, he is a national treasure and always will be.

It's so nice to be able to discuss Rugby with a fellow fan.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 28, 2021)

Tish said:


> he is a national treasure





Amen to that!

I used to like his exchanges with Phil Gould:  Phil Gould (rugby league) - Wikipedia

They would argue on air and it almost seemed as if they were about to exchange fisticuffs!  Greatest pair of tv announcers of all time.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 28, 2021)

Tish said:


> It's so nice to be able to discuss Rugby with a fellow fan.





A number of colleges have dropped gridiron (American football) on the grounds that it leads to too many injuries, costs far too much money to operate (insurance costs, for example), and requires excessively high salaries for coaches and staff.   While nobody wants to see colleges drop gridiron (I personally love the sports), colleges and high school  should consider replacing it with rugby (where R7s, R9s, or R10s).  These sports require fewer coaches, lead to fewer injuries, and the operating costs are significantly lower. 

Back in the 1920s rugby (15s) amassed crowds of 40,000+ in California as shown here:












When Rugby Ruled. For more than a decade in the early… | by Stanford Magazine | Stanford Magazine | Medium




Stanford, Berkeley,  St Mary's ~ all had excellent rugby teams which drew humongous crowds in the old days.   With proper promotion, the sport can make a big comeback on college campuses again.



^ I like those uniforms - these should be used in college rugger


----------



## jerry old (Jun 28, 2021)

I am postive rugby would be watche in U. S,-it beats the heck out of soccer.


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

@oldiebutgoody  That article was a fantastic read. Thank you so much for sharing, I had no idea Rugby Union was played in America. (The husband may he RIP never mentioned it) The All Blacks still rule the game followed by the Australian Wallabies and The South African Springboxs, although now we are seeing Samoa, Fiji Tonga as well as your American Eagles, Canada's Canucks, Japans Cherrie blossoms, and of course all the British teams, oh and France, and so many other countries, it is a wonderful fast-paced game.
I must admit it took me about 2 years to catch on to Gridiron, the first thing I said to Terry is why are they wearing armor?
He used to crack up laughing when the team I was going for scored and I would yell out "TRY" instead of touchdown.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 29, 2021)

Xavier High School of NYC ~ the NY Yankees of high school rugby:


XAVIER RUGBY - Home (weebly.com)













Four time National Champions.  NYS Champs and Regional Champs many times. 

The school greatly values character building as a major  part of its overall program.


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Wow, that's a great record!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 5, 2021)

*This Sporting Life







*


The movie is considered a classic in  England which garnered a *FIVE *star rating.  There is a great deal of emotional tension in the movie.  Richard Harris (himself a former rugger) excels as the lead character.  Bill Hartnell played a   significant role.  It has been said by movie historians that his role is what inspired Verity Lambert* to hire him as the original *Dr Who *which ultimately became the longest running show in TV history.  SPOILER ALERT for the following synopsis:

This Sporting Life - Wikipedia




*Just as a side note, Miss Lambert was only 27 at the time she became one of the founding producers for the show. She had remarkable insight for someone that young.  Years later the actors who worked for her said they could not think of anyone better to work for.


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

@oldiebutgoody
Thank you so much for sharing this gem, it is truly a magnificent piece of work.
Wow for a 27-year-old she had amazing insight, absolutely amazing.
I have always been a huge fan of Richard Harris may he R.I.P. I thoroughly enjoyed it, thank you once again.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 6, 2021)

Mêlée - the original rugby​

*Mêlée*, also spelled *mellay*, ancient and medieval game, a predecessor of modern football (soccer), in which a round or oval object, usually the inflated bladder of an animal, was kicked, punched, carried, or driven toward a goal. Its origins are not known, but, according to one British tradition, the first ball used was the head of an enemy Dane. The games were played by large numbers of people with few rules and often became violent. By the 11th century in Britain, Shrove Tuesday, a day of festival before Lent, had become the day on which most of the mêlées took place; among the more notable were those at Chester, Derby, Corfe Castle, Alnwick, Bromford, Cross of Scone, and Midlothian. The term _mêlée_ is also used as part of the chivalric tournament.




There are several videos of  _mêlée_  in YouTube but I thought they may be a bit too violent and not acceptable as content here.  I thought it best not to post any of them here, just in case.

photo of the Italian version called calcio storico:


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Fascinating, I am going to have to look them up on Youtube.

Getting away from the subject, I think in one of the Rambo movies he played a version of modern-day Polo with something of an animal apparently played originally with the head of an enemy.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 25, 2021)

@Tish ~ I hope you had a chance to watch R7s in today's Olympics.  It was fun!

I was in a chat box that included Brits, Aussies, Canadians, and Yanks.  Several Yanks said they had never seen the sport before but were greatly impressed by its quick pace, the tremendous skill of the players, and the excitement of the action.  All agreed that R7s could become a great commercial success in the USA if it was marketed properly.  So glad the sport is now in the Olympics.  Let us hope it will soon be in all USA colleges.


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

@oldiebutgoody That's really awesome!
Can't wait to watch Australia v.s New Zealand today at 11.00 am.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 12, 2021)

Ray Warren Hall of Fame speech:










Sad that so many Yanks never got a chance to see/hear him in action.  Am so glad I watched him for about 3 years or so.  He was just awesome.


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes, he sure is, he has an eye for talent as well.
He is an amazing man that puts his whole heart and passion into his commentating, unbelievable passion.
So many great players in the crowd, Wally Lewis, Mal Meninga, Laural Daily, Gordon Tallas, Sterlo and LangerJust to mention a few.


----------

